# New Napoleon 1402 installed today DIY



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 14, 2008)

Just fired up the first "breakin" fire for my new Napoleon 1402 insert that I installed this morning.  Shes a beauty, check it out the photo.

I had to do a little bit of sawzall modification to the firebox damper area because the throat on the Napoleon was a bit shallower in the firebox compared to the Osburn 1800 that it replaced, and I couldn't line up the 6" SS flue without doing a little cutting.  I also ordered a flu insulation kit and will be installing a blockout plate (insullated with Kaowool) when the insulation kit arrives.  Then I'll be done and I can get back to cutting and stacking wood....  Hey, what happened to my Sundays???


----------



## InTheRockies (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice, good job.  That's a beautiful fireplace and insert.  I hope Santa stuffs those stockings full of goodies.  You'll enjoy the warmth and ambiance provided by your new stove.  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Burd (Dec 15, 2008)

Your going to love that stove as I Installed mine back in Febuary of last year.You brought a smile to my face when I read your topic and reminded me when I installed mine.I hate to give you any bad news on the stove it self. Well there insnt any that I now of but as I look at your picture your not up to code on you hearth you need to extend your hearth 18" or more from the front of the fire box to your hardwood that floor will get hotter then hot and I hate to see or here that your flooring cought on fire. I had the same set up as you did and I had to extend mine I did it with tile and cut the hardwood back.Listen this stove will get really hot and ignite that hardwood. Ive got my tile down and I cant walk on it when the secondary burns are going or when its up to 500 our more degreess Ive made a heat shield for the tile that why it didnt get to hot at all an I dont have to werie about it when Im at work or when Im sleeping   
Ha nice work on that stove but be safe and burn smart
Ha I just read that you had and osborn in there before maybe I dont now what Im talking about


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice!
Congrats.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Thanks for the kind words and suggestions.  

Burd, I'll check out the hearth depth issue.  I definitely want to burn safe.  The fireplace reface was done by me in the late summer, before the undersized Osburn insert and replacement Napoleon.  I redid the hearth at the same time.  I'll look in to it, and if need be, add another row or two of slate tiles (I have extras).  Won't be too hard, pop off the oak trim in the front, add two more slate tile layers, extend the oak trim on the sides, and replace the front oak.  Humm, sounds like ANOTHER Sunday.  Anyway, I did a quick look at the manual and I cant see where the minimum hearth depth requirements are.  

I'll show pictures of the fireplace reface project in another thread soon.  It was a fun DIY project, and I'd rather start another thread to show photos, so that others later who are thinking about a reface can find them.

In the middle of my second breakin burn.  Cant wait to load it up and let er rip.
Brian


----------



## Burd (Dec 15, 2008)

HA I just looked in my manual and it wasnt there ether But Im pretty sure it 18" 
All I can say is that the window will reflexed the heat to the floor and it will get hot.real hot my consern is it might ignite like the sun and a peace of glass reflecting om that nice dry wood.
What does the floor feal like with your break in fires is it geting warm if so its going to get hotter.
I was so concerned about it that I raised my insert and extra 2" from the floor it really didn't make it any cooler just anther Sunday project and a peace of mined 
Ha really you did a great job on that install it looks like a pro did it


----------



## fattyfat1 (Dec 15, 2008)

NICE JOB :coolsmile:


----------



## 67ref (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, nice work for sure. looks great!

can you tell me what was wrong with the Osburn 1800 ?

we are getting the Osburn 1800i insert installed this Tuesday.

Anything I should know about ?


----------



## karl (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate you guys who buy stoves in December and get to use them right away.  I hope you paid a pretty penny for it. 

I bought my Summit on August first of last year.  I installed it a week later and had to look at it doing nothing for two and half months.  It drove me nuts.  Then, when it hit 50 one night, I fired it up and built a roaring fire in it.  Then I had to get the windows unstuck so I could cool the place off.

But it is nice having the satisfaction of doing something yourself and really getting to enjoy the results.

Congratulations.


----------



## 67ref (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually we're about two months later from the purchase date.

no plug & play here !


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi 67ref,

If you do a search for Osburn 1800 wheres the heat, you'll see my saga.  I can't say specifically why the Osburn didn't do the job at our home.  I tried unsuccessfully to contact Osburn technical support, they didn't return my calls or email.   The true test for me will be later this week when I can operate the Napoleon at full speed (need to first breakin the paint).

Anyway, I have a good friend who owns the 1800i and his operates fine and does a nice job heating his home, so I don't want to badmouth them.  One point though, it has a firebox that is 1.85cuft, which is kinda small if you plan on burning all night.  

Best of luck,
Brian


----------



## raybonz (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice looking install... Great to look at and warm when it runs.. Crack open a cold one and enjoy the heat!

Ray


----------



## 67ref (Dec 15, 2008)

Cedrusdeodara,

thanks for the info, I hope mine works out better then it did for yourself, sorry about that.
should be alright with the size of the firebox, I tend to go to bed late and she tends to get up super early.
it's only the two of us here and we anly need the living room and kitchen heated, we prefer that our
bedroom remains somewhat cool, simply can not sleep in a warm room.

thanks again for the info!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2008)

Cedrusdeodara said:
			
		

> Just fired up the first "breakin" fire for my new Napoleon 1402 insert that I installed this morning.  Shes a beauty, check it out the photo.
> 
> I had to do a little bit of sawzall modification to the firebox damper area because the throat on the Napoleon was a bit shallower in the firebox compared to the Osburn 1800 that it replaced, and I couldn't line up the 6" SS flue without doing a little cutting.  I also ordered a flu insulation kit and will be installing a blockout plate (insullated with Kaowool) when the insulation kit arrives.  Then I'll be done and I can get back to cutting and stacking wood....  Hey, what happened to my Sundays???


Looking Good!


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 15, 2008)

Burd,

Doooh, there it is on the top right of page five of the manual.

http://www.napoleonfireplace.com/Tech/installation_manuals/EPA.pdf

When you said 18" that rang a bell with me too.  I remember when tiling the hearth that I made sure it was 18" or more, but I didn't take into account the fact that the insert would protrude about a foot from the firebox.  Good eye and thanks for pointing that out.

There goes another Sunday.  Oh well, put the football game on, crack a cold one, and break out my masons trowel.  

Brian


----------



## Burd (Dec 15, 2008)

Ha just got in from work Had to check to see if you read the post Well Im glad that you found it
Was your floor getting hot with your start up fires. IF your going to heat up the house before you extend that hearth put a cookie sheet down before you get it up to temp 
Welcome to the napoleon world of heat  ;-P


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 16, 2008)

Burd,

My third breakin fire tonight and I am already more than impressed with this unit.  The blower unit is amazing.  That was one complaint I had with my previous unit, which only pushed 130cfm.  The blower didn't kick on during my first two fires on this Napoleon (too small and cool) but it kicked on tonight.  I turned it all the way up for a minute and I could've used it as a blowdryer (twin 200 cfm's).  NICE.....  

Will keep the cookie sheet in mind when I go full bore.  Might get a roll of Toll House and lay em out and kill two birds with one stone.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## KateC (Dec 16, 2008)

Brian, it's beautiful---I love love love the slate---trying to talk the man into doing that with ours, and doing the entryway, kitchen floor.....and I'm happy for you that the stove/install issues are finally (hopefully) behind you.  Soon you'll be posting that you're in your skivvies with the windows open!


----------



## Tree farmer (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you install yourself?  I am looking at putting one of these in for the shoulder season and power outages.  Did you have a liner installed or direct exhaust into your flue? I like the look and the price of these units.


----------



## Burd (Dec 16, 2008)

Brian break it in all ready your not going to hert that stove. I had mine since feb of last year and When she gets hot I still can smell paint now and then.I had her  up in the 700 to 750 range the other night.I load it up with some really hot coals and off it went man will it put out some heat I have my thermomitor on the top plate on the left side not in the middle I think that the fan will mess with the temp if It in the mid. Man your from NJ well I guess your not making any cookies now if you are you got the door and windows open its pretty warm over here in the Pa.
By the why did you see the other post there anthor napolean insert.Got to love it. good luck with that great stove


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 16, 2008)

Kate,
Thanks for the nice complements.  I did the slate and oak mantle in early September this year.  I will post some photos with step by step how I did it sometime this week.  It actually didn't cost me too much in materials, maybe $350 total, plus two weekends or so.  I never did tile before in my life before refacing this fireplace, but I had help from a family member (who actually built 4 homes himself in his lifetime) so I can't take all the credit.  It was rather easy in retrospect.

Brian

Napoleon 1402
Stihl MS 361
Spee Co 22 ton hydraulic 3-pt hitch on John Deere 6330.
6-day week (Sundays all gone)


----------



## KateC (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, I hear that.  We had never tiled before either and tackled the bathroom---pretty ambitious design we came up with too and quite a comedy of errors in the process, but it looks good and we get alot of compliments on it.  Good feeling.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 16, 2008)

Burd,
I know, I might be a little too cautious on breakins.  My last stove took about 6 burns.  I generally start with 2 small split logs on the first burn, then add a small split log for each burn after that.  I dont damper down, but let them burn at full airflow.  After 5 or 6 of those, the paint doesn't seem to smell too much, but then again, I'm new to all this stuff.  

Go Eagles.....
Brian


----------



## kbrown (Jan 8, 2009)

We just got our Napoleon 1402 going; did small fires just like the manual said...mostly all kindling, maybe got to 300 if lucky but they were going and got that paint smell out. Question is with this being our first ever wood stove, we really don't know if we are burning it correctly. We are now running it most of the day with small splits of 14-16 inch length of oak/ash/maple. Normally putting about 3 in at a time. Our glass is just about completly smoked over; a nice little "V" pattern on the glass of brown/black. What are we doing wrong and how can we prevent that? Was that from our first fires that caused that? We would also like to know when is a good time to think about doing an overnight burn? I am very very cautious to even leave the house to run out to Tim Hortons for a coffee let alone go to sleep with it burning. Plenty of smoke detectors/CO/extinguishers around (firefighter household) which makes me even more cautious. ANY suggestions for methods of burning this stove is greatly appreciated! Right now, its 27 outside and 76 inside with one split on a bed of coals but next weekend is looking like an arctic blast is coming...don't want to get too carried away and end up with a runaway stove.


----------

